# Introducing myself



## Charne-Rose Van Wk (20/8/17)

Hello all you wonderful community members, My name is Charne-Rose and I have currently been baking
For three years now.i decided to join this community because I feel like I can learn a lot from here and meet some new vaping buddies too It's been an absolute blast meeting new vamping friends whenever or wherever I go out and I find the community to be very welcoming and fun. I am currently studying in Pretoria and live in Johannesburg so vaping is the perfect soloirilm for my traveling and it smells good and never leaves my car with ash or a gross stench so I must admit it has been a life safe, it's been such a fun ride and I am happy to finally be apart of the community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/8/17)

Charne-Rose Van Wk said:


> Hello all you wonderful community members, My name is Charne-Rose and I have currently been baking
> For three years now.i decided to join this community because I feel like I can learn a lot from here and meet some new vaping buddies too It's been an absolute blast meeting new vamping friends whenever or wherever I go out and I find the community to be very welcoming and fun. I am currently studying in Pretoria and live in Johannesburg so vaping is the perfect soloirilm for my traveling and it smells good and never leaves my car with ash or a gross stench so I must admit it has been a life safe, it's been such a fun ride and I am happy to finally be apart of the community



Welcome @Charne-Rose Van Wk and thanks for the intro
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you well with your journey from here
Feel free to ask questions as you go - lots of experienced and helpful vapers here!


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

Welcome Charne-Rose, 
Have a blast with all these wonderful peeps. 
Remember, ask questions, don't stay a noobie. 

PS- Im glad you've been baking for three years, but how long have you been vaping??
 autocorrect screwed you on that deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (20/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Welcome Charne-Rose,
> Have a blast with all these wonderful peeps.
> Remember, ask questions, don't stay a noobie.
> 
> ...


Right?! I read this post and now I want some freshly baked choc-chip cookies with my morning coffee and vape 
@Charne-Rose Van Wk you better deliver! 

Welcome to the forum. The people here are amazing. You will definitely enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

TheV said:


> Right?! I read this post and now I want some freshly baked choc-chip cookies with my morning coffee and vape
> @Charne-Rose Van Wk you better deliver!
> 
> Welcome to the forum. The people here are amazing. You will definitely enjoy your stay!



Mmm idea for a DIY juice. 
Choc chip cookies and coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/17)

Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charne-Rose Van Wk (21/8/17)

TheV said:


> Right?! I read this post and now I want some freshly baked choc-chip cookies with my morning coffee and vape
> @Charne-Rose Van Wk you better deliver!
> 
> Welcome to the forum. The people here are amazing. You will definitely enjoy your stay!


Hahahaha I love how everyone goes along with my mistake with good humor ! I'll be sure to bring them baked goods with

Reactions: Like 1


----------

